

What's next for books? - tristan_louis
http://www.tnl.net/blog/2011/10/01/the-future-book/

======
lqdc
I think this is a bad assessment. It depends a lot on the book. Text books,
for example, are a lot easier to read in print than in ebook format. That's
because it's easier to go back a page or two or look at two pages
simultaneously. Also, one could easily go back and forth 100 pages in a second
in a textbook, which is a lot harder with ebooks. Also, since ebooks can go on
the internet, reading a paper textbook significantly limits the number of
distractions.

